# Cruze Sun Roof?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

An aftermarket sunroof will run you in the thousands installed. Either get 1 when you buy the car or dont bother


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

dont do an aftermarket sunrrof. expensive and they almost always leak


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Get a reputable shop to do the work and you should not have any problems. I have had aftermarket sunroofs installed in 3 cars in the past (2 were Mits Eclipse, and one a Chev Cavalier), and never had any problems with any of them. They were not fancy power models, just a hole in the roof with a pop-up (and removable) glass. And if I remember, they were in the $250-$300 range, installed, but that was about 15+ years ago.


----------

